# Help me with a studio name!



## mlabonte (Feb 27, 2012)

So I'm reopening my home studio to client use since my current one at a rented spot is now gone. I need a name and could use some help, I'm just far uncreative. Basically I'm trying to say its a fantastic starting point and place to go to produce something great! I really love Sturgis' name Foundation studios! Any help is appreciated!


----------



## TheDemiurge (Feb 27, 2012)

if I were a studio name generator in the internet I'd suggest the following names: 

*Dumpy Studio 
Kung-fu Studio
Evolving Studio Of The Shivering Follower
Studio Of The Flailing
Studio Of The Ocean
True Studio
Studio Rider 
Hollow Studio And The Cannibal 
Studio Inside Chigger
Studio Of The Randy*


but, oh well, thank god I'm no studio name generator xD good luck though!


----------



## mlabonte (Feb 27, 2012)

LOL thanks anyway


----------



## jCo76 (Feb 27, 2012)

Well since you said it's a home studio, think of ways to personalize it rather than "something" studios. Originality is key, it should be catchy yet easy to roll off the tongue.


----------



## KingAenarion (Feb 27, 2012)

It's a hard one isn't it...

We use "Difference Engine Productions/Studios" which took freaking AGES to come up with


----------



## The Grief Hole (Feb 27, 2012)

Sss studios. Stepping stone to stardom studios. Just kidding.

Seriously though.


----------



## ZXIIIT (Feb 27, 2012)

Sandown Studios
"We take it down to the max!"


----------



## TRENCHLORD (Feb 27, 2012)

Supersound Projects Recording
Audio Extacy Recording
Sonic Max Studios
Waveform Productions

edit; Audio Waveform Productions
AWP Studios
Righteousound Recording


----------



## Purelojik (Feb 27, 2012)

RAWR studios (Real...audio.....wave?.....Recording!) Studios! ah HA!


i'd say make it personal it'll mean more to you.


----------



## mlabonte (Feb 27, 2012)

Yeah I really would like to make it personal but I don't really know what I would do to do that haha.


----------



## metal_sam14 (Feb 27, 2012)

I named my studio after my first solo album that I recorded:

Era Studios.


----------



## TRENCHLORD (Feb 27, 2012)

mlabonte said:


> Yeah I really would like to make it personal but I don't really know what I would do to do that haha.


 
If you'll mainly be working with a certain style music, then base it on that in some way.
For example; Headcrusher Recording works good for extreme metal .


----------



## mlabonte (Feb 27, 2012)

Yeah I mean I work mainly with hardcore and metalcore. But I don't want a generic name. I want it to sound professional but represent me, its just hard haha!


----------



## HOKENSTYFE (Feb 28, 2012)

North Star Studios- Star Point Audio Design- Starting Line Productions- Waking Cause Studios- New Shyre Dimensions( I see you are from NH/Shyre for Hamp...?)- Finding Sun Night Studios- Chosen Source Studios- Sound Hunter Chapel- 

I love shit like this! You don't have to name it studios or productions. (Core-Nerve-Clutch-Clot-Brood...these words in essences epitomize a gathering. Just something else to look at to better make a decision.

Don't know anything about you, or this could keep going on with me. I don't want to get, too out there.

Hope that was some help.


----------



## troyguitar (Feb 28, 2012)

Sonic Boom Production

You have to answer the phone with your best Guile impression.


----------



## the unbearable (Feb 28, 2012)

40s and 9s..... instant street cred.....


----------



## xeonblade (Feb 28, 2012)

Dick On A Stick Studios?


----------



## the unbearable (Feb 28, 2012)

Clawhammer Makeover Jamboree


----------



## mikemueller2112 (Feb 28, 2012)

5149


----------



## ivancic1al (Feb 28, 2012)

Pussy Destroyer


----------



## pattonfreak1 (Mar 1, 2012)

This ones taken so dont even try 
Get it?


anyways howz about:

Applaudio
Ef Ex Audio
Laces Out Studios
Ricky Recorder Studios
Recorder Montalban
The Basement (or Garage or Den or wherever its located)

I'll try to think of others


----------

